# VHS auf PC, brauche Rat



## SveD (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich brauche euren Rat, ich möchte alte Urlaubsvideos, welche zZ noch alle auf VHS sind digitalisieren.
Ich habe mal davon gehört, dass es einfach eine Art Kabel gibt, welches vom Videorecorder an den PC (per USB) angeschlossen wird und man dann einfach die VHS abspielen kann und auf dem PC aufnehmen. 
Dazu die Frage, taugen diese Dinger was, bzw. sind da gleich ein Programm dabei, welches die VIdeos in ein handliches Format umwandelt, z.B. DivX o.ä.

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, mein Vater hat einen DVD Recorder, da könnte ich den Videorecorder ja auch anschließen, die Videos dann auf DVD brennen und dann wiederum auf dem PC mit einer freeware umwandeln.

Zu der letzteren Methode, ich selber hatte schonmal vor ~5 Jahren VHS auf DVD gebrannt per DVD Recorder, aber jetzt wollte ich die DVD auf den PC rippen, jedoch, habe ich keine Erfolg, die Programme stürzen alle ab, die DVD wird nicht mal richtig eingelesen teilweise... der Datenträger ist ein MDK Record Volume, aber im stand alone DVD kann ich die Videos anschauen...


Daher will ich alle neue von VHS auf PC umspielen.

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand etwas empfehlen kann.


MfG SveD


----------



## Psytis (20. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube du brauchst das kabel TerraTec G1, USB 2.0 (10680) | Geizhals.at Österreich
oder diese box TerraTec G3, USB 2.0 (10599) | Geizhals.at Österreich kostet ein bissl mehr, aber schaut mir etwas proffesioneller aus^^


----------



## Blaight (20. Oktober 2010)

Magix Retten Sie Ihre Videokassetten 3, MAGIX | voelkner - direkt günstiger
das war grade in meinem newsletter


----------



## SveD (20. Oktober 2010)

Aber Erfahrung mit den genannten Produkten habt ihr nicht oder ?
Am besten wäre, wenn jemand der so etwas selber schon benutzt hat sich meldet.
Geht halt auch um die Software die dabei ist / Kabel ob das alles was taugt Qualitätstechnisch


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Oktober 2010)

Am besten Du holst Dir eine analoge TV-Karte(PCI) mit Video in/out Anschluss. Schon zu bekommen für ca. 25€ oder noch besser eine Videoschnitt-Karte. Und holst Dir die Videos erst mal auf den Rechner.

Gib mal hier im Preisvergleich die Schlagwörter: *analog Video TV PCI* ein.

Zum einspielen auf den Rechner mit guter/sehr guter Qualität ist das Programm *VirtualDub(32Bit) (weiter unten ist die 64Bit zu finden) *zu empfehlen. Zudem solltest Du dir das Codex-Pack von *klite* aufspielen

Zur Überarbeiten würde ich Dir, da Du ja eine nVidia Grafikkarte drin hast, zu* vReveal* raten, da das Programm sehr gute Ergebnisse erreicht und das ganze über die Grafikkarte abarbeitet. Was ein nicht zu unterschätzender Geschwindigkeitsvorteil ist(bis zu 5x schneller).

edit: zum brennen ist zum Beispiel *Nero* nicht schlecht.

Wenn Du fragst warum so umständlich? Ganz einfach, diese Programm haben alle ihre stärken für die einzelen Aufgaben. Und wenn du ein Programm suchst, das das alles kann, bist nen Haufen Geld los


----------



## rabe08 (20. Oktober 2010)

Einfachste Lösung: TV-Karte im Rechner, an TV Karte Videorecorder per Antenne anschließen, fertig. Schon oft gemacht. Mehrwert: Du kannst TV-Programm direkt auf dem PC aufzeichnen. Ansonsten kann ich die Dazzle empfehlen. Benutze ich selbst zwar nicht, bin schon lange Voll-Digital , Firewire rules, aber mein Vater ripped damit - und auch schon mit den Vorgängern - seine Urlaubsvideos (6 Stunden Rohmaterial von 1 Woche Italien, ich möchte das nicht schneidern...)

Erwarte aber bloß nicht zuviel, VHS hat nur 475 sichtbare Bildzeilen, das sind noch mal 100 weniger als beim Low Density Standardfernseher. Falls es Dir um selbst aufgenommene Movies geht, lieber als DVD/Blue-Ray kaufen, hat man mehr von. Falls es sich um Familien- und Urlaubsfilme handelt, hast Du auf jeden Fall mein vollstes Verständnis


----------



## SveD (20. Oktober 2010)

Ja es handelt sich um alte Urlaubsvideos von 1984-1997 ca. das sind sehr viele.

Ich schau mir das ganze mal an @SpiritOfMatrix
Muss aber auch wieder beim Steckplatz aufpassen, wegen der großen Graka, was noch rein passt.


----------



## SpiritOfMatrix (20. Oktober 2010)

Um das noch mal richtig auf zu Schlüsseln.

*TV-Video-Karte*:

1. Analog TV-Karte meistens billiger, aber auch in der Qualität vom V-A/D Wandler schlechter.
2. Videoschnittkarte teurer aber auch mehr möglichkeiten.


Mehr Möglichkeiten bei den Anschlüssen(RGB, FBAS Composite, S-Video, ...)
Hardware MPEG-Ent/Decoder auf der Karte.
*VirtualDub

*1. Zu den meisten analogen TV-Video-Karten kompatibel.
2. Verlustfreies Rippen von allen analogen Quellen. Da man ohne Komprimierung speichern kann. Nachteil sehr große Dateien und großer Datenstrom(Was aber bei deinen Festplatten wohl kein Problem sein sollte).
3. Splitten von Video und Audio(vorteil beim schneiden).
4. Man kann im Vorfeld die Videos in kleine Abschnitte/Clips unterteilen(was bei späteren Filmschnitt ein Vorteil ist).
5. Viele Plugins

*vReveal*

1. Leider kostet die Software was, aber das ist es wert.
2. Sehr gute Filter um das Rohmaterial auf zu werten.
3. Sehr schnell wenn die Passende Hardware vorhanden ist(was ja bei Dir der Fall ist).
4. Upscaling um noch ein besser Bild zu erzeugen.
5. Bild zu Bild Erkennung. Was Bewegungsunschärfe mildert.

*Nero* 

1. Leider auch Kostenpflichtig.
2. Ausgereiftes Programm zum brennen von DVDs.
3. Kompatibel zudem meisten DVD-Brennern.
4. Gutes Schnittprogramm.


Viele Effekte zum Über, Aus und Ein-blenden.
Nachvertonung.
Viele möglichkeiten für das DVD-Menue und Kapitel-System
Hohe Kompatibilität der gebrannten DVDs zu DVD-Players
So das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein.


----------

